# Valparaiso - Chile



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Photos from my trip in April 2017

Valparaiso street art by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso street art by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso street art by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso street art by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso trolleybuses by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Valparaiso, Chile :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fascinating place!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And these updates are also very nice, Piero


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice city, I like the varied architecture and the old trams, interesting indeed.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice urban shots of Valparaiso. So many interesting levels and colours to this city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates from Valparaiso, Piero :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful and colorful!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Valparaiso by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

WOW! I had heard that Valpariso was a really cool-looking city, but I had no idea!

Gorgeous backdrop!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Valparaiso looks very interesting. Masses of potential. My son is currently in Chile, and will be visiting Valparaiso. I'm envious.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice updates, Piero


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful, colorful city


----------

